# Crossfit..



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

After looking at a few videos on the tube I decided to go for a little session this morning. It was very challanging to say the least. I did 20 clean and press db followed by 100m hill runs x5 for a set of 5. Then 20 tree jumps followed by incline push ups x5. Not much due to being in hospital for a few days but damn what a session. I almost puked to be fair. Great for cardiovascular health. Shouldnt have had a shake before. Next time I will do this on an empty stomach see how I go. Feeeling great for the day now though  Anyone do crossfit? What sort of programmes are good for a beginner?


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

I did the cross fit I-course a few months back. Really helped me nail ans get a good understanding of the lifts involved.

Did a work out yesterday

100kg dead lift

Ring pull ups

Wall ball shots

21 reps 14 reps 7 reps. No rest quickest time. I did 9min 32 sec

This morning I did

Body weight bench press 100kg

Chin ups

DB snatch 18kg

Row 250mtrs

Reps 15-10-5 no rest. My time 13min 01 sec.

Only doing it as bored with current programme. Will be adding more stuff like this from Monday. Normally the work outs are structured as 3 days on 1 off

Day 1 -Cardio

Day 2 - Cardio + body weight/gymnastics practice

Day 3 - Cardio - body weight - Olympic lift.

I think that's how it's structured. Ill go fnd a link I read about it a while back.

Brutal work outs. If you have a smart phone down load *My wod* some great work out of the days in there.

When most think of cross fit they only think about the work out of the days. This is really only a small part. Most of the session should be about increasing mobility and skills in the body weight moves and Olympic.. You then put together a work out of the day with exercises you a competent in and then train on mastering the weaker ones.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Here you go http://library.crossfit.com/free/pdf/06_03_CF_Template.pdf


----------



## Cythraul (Oct 5, 2011)

If you want to be good at Crossfit, Crossfit is great.

but its **** for everything else.


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

How much are you guys paying for sessions?


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Bamse said:


> How much are you guys paying for sessions?


Just write a proggramme myself mate and go at it.


----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

not my thing there is a place in cardiff my mate cousion own it http://crossfitcardiff.com/


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

I do like the idea of ME black box training. Works like this-

Day 1- Work out of the day

Day 2- Max Effort day total body (hang clean/power

Clean/deadlifts)

Day 3 WOD

Day 4 Rest

Day 5 WOD

Day 6 ME lower body (front squat/back squat)

Day 6 WOD

Day 7 Rest

Day 8 ME upper body (over head press/ push press/push jerk)

Keep going like this.

Choose 1 exercise for each ME and stick for 3 weeks 5x5 5x3 5x1

Still only researching it let me know if you want some good links on the subject.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

LeBigMac said:


> I do like the idea of ME black box training. Works like this-
> 
> Day 1- Work out of the day
> 
> ...


That looks very effective. I wonder if I could bulk using this or a similar routine.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Crossfit (and barbell complexes) make for a great variation of cardio.


----------



## Cythraul (Oct 5, 2011)

engllishboy said:


> Crossfit (and barbell complexes) make for a great variation of cardio.


i'd strongly disagree.

its a fast way to get injured.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Cythraul said:


> i'd strongly disagree.
> 
> its a fast way to get injured.


How? Clean-front squat-push press-back squat- push press -repeat @ 40kg (aka "The Bear"). Be smart and you won't get injured.

5 pull ups - 10 press ups - 15 squats -repeat for 20 minutes. Again, not going to injure you.


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

engllishboy said:


> How? Clean-front squat-push press-back squat- push press -repeat @ 40kg (aka "The Bear"). Be smart and you won't get injured.
> 
> 5 pull ups - 10 press ups - 15 squats -repeat for 20 minutes. Again, not going to injure you.


Because by the end when your knackered form goes completely out the window(not purposely mind you).

I did it for a while and enjoyed it but some of those WOD they do are simply crazy and an injury waiting to happen


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh definitely. Some are ridiculous. But as BB'ers, form should always a priority. So long as that's kept throughout, even if that means taking slightly longer between each rep/part of rep. Plus, you can't really have that bad a form doing BW squats and press ups :lol:


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Agree to a point but that's where scaling comes in. People read the weights needed amd jump straight in. The weights required for WOD are meant for the elite.

Go here http://www.crossfitbrandx.com/index.php/forums/viewforum/16/ and you can see the scaling options. Or of course select and use a weight you know you can complete it with good form.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

LeBigMac said:


> Agree to a point but that's where scaling comes in. People read the weights needed amd jump straight in. The weights required for WOD are meant for the elite.
> 
> Go here http://www.crossfitbrandx.com/index.php/forums/viewforum/16/ and you can see the scaling options. Or of course select and use a weight you know you can complete it with good form.


I know what you mean, 45kg squat sounds like a piece of pish, but when added to the other exercises becomes more difficult.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

to be fair you have more chance of getting injured bb IMO. Cross fit is more of a cardio vascular challange. BB can snap all sorts of **** up in your body. And you spend most of the exercise under the same tension. Both equally enjoyable to me though but personally I do feel my joints are more fooked from weighlifting than crossfit or boxing


----------



## Threepwood (Nov 12, 2009)

This is a BBIng site so i'd imagine a lot of people will say Crossfit is ****.

I've tried a couple WoD from the crossfit football site and loved it. Wish there was a gym that was nearer to me and i'd probs go once a week.

Compared to what the majority of people do in their gyms, most of them could benefit massively changing to doing Crossfit. (Non BBers ofc)

But when the stick O-lifts into a WoD and say to do sh*tloads of reps .. It is deffo an injury waiting to happen! But you should know better than that and change it up a bit


----------



## FrancisMichael (May 12, 2010)

I have a friend that only does crossfit and nothing else these days, he is shredded and has great strength, he tells any new people he trains to take up cross fit, i have tried a few workouts myself and you are seriously hanging out by the end.Was crossfit not used to train all the actors for the 300 film? also i think it may have been used for the sparticus series.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

yeah it was, look at some of the shapes on them too


----------



## FrancisMichael (May 12, 2010)

Yeh, great shapes on those guys, it is really an all over body workout, i think it could benefit anyone, supplemented into a standard body building routine i think it has a place.... Great strenght and muscle conditioning, cardio vascular wise also, really hits the lungs hard


----------



## Cythraul (Oct 5, 2011)

CGI and make up is what made the 300 bodies


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Cythraul said:


> CGI and make up is what made the 300 bodies


Dude Rich Froning throws around more plates than a dishwasher plus look at the shape on him.


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

engllishboy said:


> Oh definitely. Some are ridiculous. But as BB'ers, form should always a priority. So long as that's kept throughout, even if that means taking slightly longer between each rep/part of rep. Plus, you can't really have that bad a form doing BW squats and press ups :lol:


TBF when i was doing it nearly all WOD had at least 1 olympic lift in them. The weight wasnt high but your already toast from doing a max lift during the "skills" part. Then your moving onto a 20min all out workout and form becomes non existent by the end


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

Those who keep claiming of a easy way to get a injury, i have been crossfitting for over a year, doing some of the longest WOD's ever, and have never been injured yes form does go out the window, but its about being smart also....... obviously these a easy way of getting injured are just observations, get you tekkers right in the 1st place, so many people i see power clean to press and there technique is terrible, very static and no explosion, thats a injury waiting to happen.

yes i am crossfit level 1 cert, PT Reps level 3 and UKSAC level 2 so i do no what im talking about! This isnt a crossfit forum no, and i still do the BB splits as people put it, but mainly compound and push and pull days!

In reality, id rathe be a jack of all trades than a master at one in which i belive crossfit promotes! just look at the Personal bests of some of the athletes, they make bodybuilders and strongmen look weak. especially when you get a 80kg guy snatch squatting 120kg for fun!


----------



## Sputnik (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

now this is why I like crossfit. Leave your ego at the door and work as a team


----------

